# Kitkat 4.4.4 and EOS Remote app connection problem



## simultom (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi all, bought 70D recently, set up wifi remote using Canon app on MotoG s'phone. Worked a treat, full functionality.
Then a phone system update to Kitkat 4.4.4, and they no longer connect.

Reset camera settings (otherwise cannot change wifi config.), re-entered encryption code etc, phone still cannot detect camera. 

Grrr, any suggestions please?


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi simulton. 
I had a similar problem with DSLR Controller after an Android Update. The solution for me was to uninstall the app and reinstall it, this solved the issue for me. 
Hope this helps. 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## simultom (Aug 7, 2014)

Great suggestion, back in business, many thanks!


----------

